# Shortening a putter



## TPO77 (Apr 20, 2014)

I currently have 2 putters a 34" Odyssey White Hot Pro #7 and a 33" Wilson Staff BLK 8881. After a lot of work on my putting I've decided that I prefer the shorter putter for length but am more accurate with the mallet head. A quick google on shortening the length of a putter has left me none the wiser on if it's a good idea so I'm hoping someone can answer a few questions for me:

1) Has anyone shortened their putter before and did it turn out okay?
2) Will shortening the shaft change the swing weight? What effect will swing weight difference have?
3) Is it possible to offset any weight difference? How do I find out the correct swing weight for the putter?
4) Is it likely to be easier just to buy a shorter putter to save faffing about?

Sorry if there are very simple answers to my questions but I'm clueless on the subject and trawling forum posts just made me more confused.


----------



## nemicu (Apr 20, 2014)

Shortening a putter is pretty straightforward - as it suggests, the shaft butt is cut down to your required length.
Shortening will make the swing weight less, but bear in mind that a putter is less likely to be swung like any other club (hopefully lol) and therefore the change in swing weigh is much less perceptible. The lie angle of the putter will also be affected, so bear this in mind too with regards to your stroke. Offsetting the weight could be a simple as applying a bit of good old lead tape, or if the putter model allows, interchanging the weight plugs. Lead or tungsten powder can also be used poured down the shaft and plugged to increase swing weight. There is no right or wrong swing weight, only the feel you prefer - especially when considering putters.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 20, 2014)

As Nemicu has posted, shortening a putter is pretty easy.

I play at 33" and have had many shortened. I don't feel any difference in swing weight - though may not be sensitive to that.

Worth just gripping down on the 'long' putter first.

Although 33" putters are harder to find, it can be worthwhile trying to find one. My favourite was actually made at 33" and the best of the 2-balls was a 'made at 33"' one. Found that in the 'Ladies Putters' rack for some unknown reason - Pro ignorance probably!

Heads for 33" putters are normally about 10gms heavier than 34+


----------



## drawboy (Apr 21, 2014)

I have an Odyssey #7 which I have cut down. No problems for me at all. I cut mine down so as to grip the club at a consistent length. I didn't notice any difference in swingweight. So I would say do it if you want to.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 21, 2014)

My Piper is a 33" 
Regripped it the other day and it's actually been lengthened by an inch!


----------



## Lump (Apr 21, 2014)

How do the ping adjustable putters work then? You don't add or take away weight from the head when you adjust them?
I honestly wouldn't bother worrying about adding weight.


----------



## slicer79 (Apr 21, 2014)

I always cut mine down to 32"

Latest is an odyssey 9 which was 34". Just cut the 2 inches off with a hacksaw in the garage and stuck on a new grip. 5 minute job

Have never noticed any difference in terms of weight, etc with any putter I've cut down


----------



## Imurg (Apr 21, 2014)

Lump said:



			How do the ping adjustable putters work then? You don't add or take away weight from the head when you adjust them?
I honestly wouldn't bother worrying about adding weight.
		
Click to expand...

The difference is that you're not removing the weight, just moving it. They're also pretty heavy as they almost have 2 shafts!


----------



## London mike 61 (Apr 21, 2014)

I've got two putters that have both been cut down because I never gripped them at the end of the grip in the first place and it hasn't made the slightest difference in how I feel the weight of the putter.


----------



## drawboy (Apr 21, 2014)

London mike 61 said:



			I've got two putters that have both been cut down because I never gripped them at the end of the grip in the first place and it hasn't made the slightest difference in how I feel the weight of the putter.
		
Click to expand...

Is the correct answer, if you are Tiger you may notice a difference. A handicap golfer will not. Get the hacksaw out and get it done, It only takes five minutes to find out and a new grip does wonders or go to the pro and have him do it for less than a tenner.


----------



## TPO77 (Apr 21, 2014)

Tremendous advice folks, thanks.

Should've asked here in the first place rather than trawling google. Far more complicated answers were given to similar questions on some other forums.

Will get the hacksaw out tonight.

Cheers guys


----------

